

Narrowcast Early Product Announcements - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2010/12/10/narrowcast-early-product-announcements/

======
skmurphy
Key point:

"You know the least about how to talk about customer problems/needs in the
beginning. Broadcasting your weakest message widely does you little good."

